# Pc5



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

If I snorkel my 09 750 brute force do I need a pc5 do I got the auto tune to go wid it are will it work wid just the pc5 what's the best box to get


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

PC5 or MSD is your best bet. If you have the coin to drop on the autotune it makes tuning it ALOT easier.


----------



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

_Does _msd come _with_ the auto tune


----------

